# Shellscript: Prgausgabe in Variable speichern



## Gottox (10. November 2003)

Hallo!
Ich  mal ne frage: Wie kann ich die Stdout eines Programms in eine Variable umleiten?
So das ich mir z.B. per "acpi -V" den aktuellen Batteriestand über "artsmessage" in einer Infobox anzeigen lassen kann.



greetz||gottox


----------



## Christian Fein (10. November 2003)

$ BLUB=`acpi -V`
$ echo $BLUB
....


----------



## Gottox (10. November 2003)

*mitdemkopfmehrmalsaufdieschreibtischplattehau* ARGH! Genau wie in PHP!

Dankschön


----------



## Christian Fein (10. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Gottox _
> **mitdemkopfmehrmalsaufdieschreibtischplattehau* ARGH! Genau wie in PHP!
> 
> Dankschön *



nicht ganz wie in PHP.
`` <- Der eingebettete Befehl wird in einer Subshell gestartet, und das Ergebnis "eingefuegt"
Das ganze nennt sich kommandosubtitution

Variablen werden mit 
VAR=wert gesetzt (man beachte kein $)

und mit $VAR ausgelesen (man beachte das $)
also nicht ganz so wie in PHP


----------

